# Resignation from Public Sector - social welfare entitlements?



## Beefette (4 Feb 2010)

Hi all - if a public sector employee on a fixed term, but not permanent, contract resigns , are they entitled to social welfare ?


----------



## gipimann (4 Feb 2010)

The rules for qualifying for Jobseeker's would be the same regardless of whether the person worked for public or private sector.

They may be disqualified from Jobseeker's payments for up to 9 weeks for leaving work of their own accord.  The SW local office would investigate the circumstances of the case.

If the person was paying full rate PRSI and had sufficient contributions, they may qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit.  

If there weren't sufficient contributions, they may qualify for Jobseeker's Allowance subject to a means test.


----------

